# 2004 Nissan Primera Problem



## andrew1977 (14 Nov 2006)

Hi 
Need some help and advice if possible please

Recently bought a 2004 Nissan Primera 1.6 from a non Nissan Dealer.(bought it in a toyota dealership ) .Within one week of owning it i noticed a terrible groaning noise from the gar when moving slowly in first gear, for example ,inching out between 2 parked cars without taking foot off clutch. Same happens when moving very slowly in traffic.The groaning and noise appears to be getting worse
I brought it back to the garage, they checked it ,said nothing wrong with it , no acceptable i said, the mechanic admitted the noise but should go away, they then sent it to a nissan garage and same reply, nothing wrong with clutch and should disapear
3 weeks later and it is getting worse ,really noticeable ,and for a 04 car with 20k on clock it shouldnt be happening
Anyone any ideas what could be the cause ?, does the dealer have to fix the problem ?, i know its not a nissan garage but nissan offer 3 year warranty on all new cars, so i should be ok there
cheers for any clues or pointers


----------



## CharlieC (14 Nov 2006)

Bring it to a Nissan dealer yourself as it is under warranty

Unfortunately today car mechanics seem capable of only solving issues that are diagnosed by the computer

My brother's 307 has been with Peugeot for 3 weeks for a knocking noise


----------



## Gabriel (14 Nov 2006)

I (unfortunately) used to own a Nissan. The main dealer I was with was terrible at problem solving any little niggle I had.
My advice is bring it to the Nissan main dealer and sit on them until they sort it for you. Insist on a courtesy car of similar size and age while they sort it out. Don't accept it back until it's fixed. Don't take the keys back if they're standing there saying it shoudl go away over time. Only way you'll get satisfaction.


----------



## andrew1977 (14 Nov 2006)

thanks for the replies, i do like the car but after shelling out a fair bit of cash for it , i didnt expect that problem to surface,its embarassing to say the least, 
Do i have to produce any documents to the Nissan dealer ? , when i bought the car, there was no warranty booklet with it,i have wrote to Nissan asking for a replacement.
I have a friend who also has a Primera ,no noises from his and he laughs when he hears the noise coming from mine .
The creaking, groaning noise is getting worse..i suspect its a clutch problem, Nissan will probably exclude that from their warrant cover

cheers


----------



## Gabriel (14 Nov 2006)

I owned a Primera too and had a number of problems. I didn't find it or the service from a main Nissan Dealer to be great. Plus I found it dog slow. That said...you won't need any warranty info given the age. Nissan warranty is three years. Yours is 04 so no problem there.


----------



## polo9n (14 Nov 2006)

HEY i am seeing the similar problem on my vw polo. but the sounds isn't that loud.u can only hear it with stereo off.did u find out what the exact problem is? maybe try a local mechanics?


----------



## andrew1977 (14 Nov 2006)

it wasnt loud at first but as the time goes on it is getting louder ,really noticeable groaning noise, rang the garage i bought it from ,i havnt a clue about the mechanics of a car , the garage checked it before and said it was nothing to worry about but it would disapear,i guess this was just a ploy to get me out of their service office quicksmart
Well here is one customer who wont go away, i have learned the hard way in dealing with garages in the past,
Will let you know what the result is and the diagnosis of the problem


----------



## polo9n (14 Nov 2006)

yeah thx mate.i guess they are all the same regardless of Nissan or VW or Merc...you are the king before you hand over the cash..then what hapeen afterwards is completely opposite


----------



## andrew1977 (14 Nov 2006)

Update from Garage :

New clutch being put in the car free of charge.

I asked for a replacement car to get me to and from work while they have it ..response.... no problem but the charge will be 40 euro per day
My response..yeah right ... i bought a car from you and it aint working properly since day 1= your problem , can i speak to the general manager
Their response...we will provide a car to you free of charge and we apologise for the messing around.

Result..lets hope it turns out ok

thanks to all for their advice and opinions.. if i didnt get satisfaction i would have went to their delaers head office in ireland .


----------



## polo9n (14 Nov 2006)

cheers mate..reading different post by Frank, he also suggest its a Clutch problem rather than gearbox.
i just got this article from internet


----------



## Frank (14 Nov 2006)

I would say bring it back to the place you bought it and make them give you a loaner and get them to sort it out whether they fix it or return it to Nissan.

Your contract is with the Toyota garage.


----------

